# How do you become a Reserve Officer?



## JeepinWeezle (Dec 9, 2004)

Is becoming a reserve officer or part time officer through civil serive also?


----------



## hupd451 (Nov 20, 2002)

Depends on the department.


----------



## JeepinWeezle (Dec 9, 2004)

hupd451";p="52801 said:


> Depends on the department.


So reserve is not part of civil service? They do not HAVE to hire of that list?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Again it depends on the department. If the dept. is civil service then they hire from the list if not they hire who they want. Swansea is getting ready to test for a reserve position and they hire from within.


----------

